# EZ skirt size question



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Looking for a skirt for my girlfriend and need to figure out what size cockpit an EZ has. I know my old super needed an XL, is it the same for the regular ez?? I did a quick google search and couldn't come up with anything on the size.

Anybody happen to have one to get rid of? Thanks


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

I imagine size varies by manufacturer, but Snapdragon L cockpit works on the EZ.



FLOWTORCH said:


> Looking for a skirt for my girlfriend and need to figure out what size cockpit an EZ has. I know my old super needed an XL, is it the same for the regular ez?? I did a quick google search and couldn't come up with anything on the size.
> 
> Anybody happen to have one to get rid of? Thanks


----------

